
"I consider this method (Proc#curry) to be trivial" - pius
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-core/15558
======
brlewis
David Flanagan went to MIT (lived at pika like sanj and me) and is one of
those "functional programming kids." I can understand him being miffed that he
just put a book out about 1.9 that doesn't cover currying.

~~~
ken
If only there was some way to publish information so that users could read it
right away, then David wouldn't be in this pickle!

~~~
Kaizyn
You mean like wikis? Or online books/documentation. Yeah, it's a shame those
aren't an option for publishing.

------
gregwebs

      class Proc
        def curry *args
          self.class.new {|*a| self.call(*(args+a))}
        end
      end

------
a-priori
Forgive my ignorance, but what's this all about?

I'm a "functional programming kid", but I'm not familiar with Ruby's
development process nor its important people.

~~~
pius
Matz is the creator and keeper of the Ruby language. Him and David Flanagan
just cowrote what was supposed to be O'Reilly's definitive Ruby book to
coincide with Ruby 1.9's recent release. Now, after the book's hit the
shelves, Flanagan hears that Matz threw this nifty little currying method into
the language and forgot to mention it.

~~~
a-priori
Thanks.

Sounds like much ado about nothing to me. Mention it in the errata and the
next edition, and move on to more important things.

------
raghus
If this is the book that's being referred to: [http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-
Programming-Language-David-Flanag...](http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Programming-
Language-David-Flanagan/dp/0596516177). then Flanagan's co-author was... Matz.

------
procrastitron
<http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/142699#633354>

Yeah, it does seem pretty trivial. Granted, I would probably find it extremely
useful (if I used ruby), but it doesn't seem to complicate the language to the
point of needing to be delayed until a major release.

